

How Microsoft rewrote its IE9 browser from scratch - hankejh
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/geeks-guide-to-ie9

======
ecaron
There is no way the browser was rewritten "from scratch". If it were rewritten
from scratch, the issues that crashed its predecessors (like
<http://crashie8.com>) would not also crash IE9.

~~~
hankejh
Heh -- you mean to say that shitty HTML coding caused a problem in IE8. Did
you even try it in IE9? I get this from crashie8.com (note -- no crash):

\--- Internet Explorer has stopped trying to restore this website. It appears
that the website continues to have a problem.

------
justanotheratom
..and still didn't end up with Chrome.

~~~
hankejh
thank god -- I wish it worked on my end, but I'm endlessly forced to empty
cache in Chrome to avoid broken images, stalled scripts, etc. -- which makes
it altogether unusable.

